# Adjusting A Bracelet



## Mister Loco (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello folks - my first post! I bought a watch which needed three links removed from the bracelet. I purchased an appropriate tool and removed the links without problem. I can see how the pins work and that they only go in and out from a particular direction. I reassembled the bracelet and replaced the pins with finger pressure so about a quarter of the pin was left sticking out. My question is how to press the the pin home without bending it? I had three spare pins and managed to bend the first two!! I managed to press the third one home with the edge of a coin and it popped in. What am I doing wrong please and what is the best method? Are these pins unique to every bracelet or a one-size-fits-all? Thanks and sorry for asking you experts something so basic!


----------



## Mister Loco (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaah! The penny has dropped and I can answer my own question. You push the pin out in the direction of the arrow but replace it against the direction of the arrow. Then, tap or push it home. I've looked at buying some replacement pins and they all seem to be 0.9mm diameter. Will this size fit most bracelets?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I use a small hammer with a plastic end on it, or you can also push 'em back in using the same tool as you took 'em out with :thumbsup:


----------

